# Simple meatballs and Orange Balls.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

In a food processor put 2 slices of bread, 6 or more if you like garlic cloves, bunch of Italian parsley, black pepper, 2 or 3 tbsp of dry Italian herbs mix ,2 eggs , 1 tbsp of salt .Blend well and mix this with meat ,I had about 1 ½ pounds of turkey. With a ice cream scooper make the balls and put in a bowl with flour and more black pepper ,coat well and brown them in veg. oil ,don`t cooked them ,just sear them. I had a pot with 1 large can of pasta sauce and 12 ounce can of peel/dice tomatoes which I added red pepper flakes ,wine (whatever you like to drink is ok) ~Just a Touch~ like my friend “Justin Wilson” used to say , 1 tbsp ea of garlic and onion powder , a little sugar or honey to take away some of the acid taste keeping in mind the wine ,if the wine is sweet ,taste before adding the sugar/honey .Add meatballs and cover ,cook in low; Great to do in Crockpot ,for about an hour or so ,sauce may get thicker as it cooks .Served with pasta or great for sandwiches over cheese. 
Orange Balls were made by the women at the farm as I was growing up ,we had no bakery near us but fruit was plentiful ,they always had a jar full of sugar and orange peel for custards and the like and this was used to coat the balls for extra flavor .I just mix everything in a bowl; 2 eggs ,1/2 cup sugar ,3 tbsp grated orange peel ,1/2 cup fresh orange juice ,1/4 veg. oil ,2 ½ flour ,2 tbsp baking powder ,1 teasp salt. For a lighter version you can whip the egg whites and fold them to the mixture also you can use cake flour .Using a tbsp drop in hot oil till golden brown ,don`t make them to big so they will fried all the way thru ,I keep the oil at about 325* or so. If you have orange syrup they will taste great, I like mines with vanilla ice cream.
Heck I`m hungry already.


----------

